

Wikileaks: Google makes DNS obsolete - Complete

Thats interesting: When searching for Wikileaks on Google, I get "213.251.145.96" as the #1 result. Im in Germany. Dont know if its the same around the world.
======
binarray2000
Domain name unreachable? Use the IP! (thanks Google) So, what's next? Will US
government force Google to not return any results on keywords "wikileaks",
"cablegate" or similar as they have (OK, it was... senator... Joe Lieberman)
pressed Amazon and others (EasyDNS for example: because of the pressure on the
Swiss DNS provider by the US and French governments we can suspect they
[EasyDNS] were pressed, too)? Two words: "Chinese Democracy".

------
mooism2
Only #3 for me (UK).

It does rather depend on lots of people getting the word out though. I'm not
sure it would work for a less prominent website.

------
giulio
It works! I get it as first Google result from Italy.
<http://213.251.145.96/mirrors.html> has current mirrors.

------
Yaggo
German keyboards don't have an apostrophe?

------
gsivil
This is the first working result in the States too

~~~
gsivil
Before that:

wikileaks.org

cablegate.wikileaks.org

and when you click you get the usual "Oops!"

------
koski
Same in France, IP as the first result.

